# February TOTM 2013 entries



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I accidently put POTM in the totm section so ill swap it round hehe

Hey guys i may aswell start asking for them now

Deadlline is 28st February midnight uk time

enter them by Private messaging me 

I aasume Graceful will be doing the pizes? 

Remember it has to be your own fish and photo (or plant, anenome etc..)

Get them cameras out


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Better sooner rather than later


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

bump............


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep, Graceful will be doing the prizes


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Ummm, unless things are very different in the UK, February only has 28 days


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

haha, i copied and posted it from last month  yep 28 days, hurry up and get them in


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Once my tank is established I'll get one in, I promise!!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

okay thanks guys, i dont have any at the mo and need at least 5


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Um, I have never heard the rule being it has to be taken in that time period. There has never been a time period listed. Not entirely sure why it would be changed all of a sudden?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Ob is right


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

To be fair i dont even know why i wrote it ? i did it last month too, its better if its more recent but forget that bit, 


i Only have 2 entries so far


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well if you consider 2011 moderately recent then my 100ga tank was okay to post, otherwise it shouldn't have been allowed LOL. It might have been 2010, but I think I took it down in '11. Need for space overcame need for fish.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I sent you mine via pm did you get it??


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Kcrunch, i only have ur potm


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

okay, i think i have some material for potm


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks puterchick, i have 5 POTM and only 2 TOTM


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry new around here.... What do POTM and TOTM stand for. And can a person be in the picture as well?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nvm found the stickies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

BęttãBåbë;332813 said:


> Sorry new around here.... What do POTM and TOTM stand for. And can a person be in the picture as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Dont worry tou will love the forum there is a great bunch of people on here all fish lovers and very helpful as well.
BTW welcome


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll send one in.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

5 totm's
6 potm's


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cossie, did you get my POTM?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yes thanks graceful


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

i'll be sending in a totm. just did some cleaning up and just waiting for the dust to settle


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

3 totm spaces left and 2 potm's


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

POTM FULL 1 place left in totm]


----------

